

Startup lessons from Bigulo - niyazpk
http://www.destraynor.com/serendipity/index.php?/archives/179-Letting-go.html

======
niyazpk
Liked this:

    
    
        If you can't imagine any user paying you money, then they won't.
        You can take 1 million users, and be ultra conservative and say .5% conversion, 
        and very easily earn yourself $5,000 in Excel.
        Getting that money into your bank account is a different kettle of fish.

